# STUDY ON HOW MASSETER STRENGTH HAS A COLOSSAL IMPACT ON MANDIBLE+RAMUS SIZE!



## SayNoToRotting (May 7, 2019)

Human mandibular shape is associated with masticatory muscle force - Scientific Reports


Understanding how and to what extent forces applied to the mandible by the masticatory muscles influence its form, is of considerable importance from clinical, anthropological and evolutionary perspectives. This study investigates these questions. Head CT scans of 382 adults were utilized to...




www.nature.com











It's over if you don't chew


----------



## SA7 (May 7, 2019)

IT'S OGREEEE


----------



## tincelw (May 7, 2019)

What about facial bloating?
Whenever I chew my face looks really fat and bad


----------



## Lorsss (May 7, 2019)

tincelw said:


> What about facial bloating?
> Whenever I chew my face looks really fat and bad


lose weight


----------



## tincelw (May 7, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> lose weight


I am not fat.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (May 7, 2019)

tincelw said:


> What about facial bloating?
> Whenever I chew my face looks really fat and bad


Thats because the masseter muscle is round like other muscles in your body so when you hypertrophy it or give it too much of a pump it makes your face look round and bloated.

Dont fall for the masseter hypertrophy meme boyos. Fillers/implants are the way to go.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (May 7, 2019)

tincelw said:


> I am not fat.


Get better genetics faggot stop bitching


----------



## x30001 (May 7, 2019)

tincelw said:


> I am not fat.


LOSEWEIGHTLOSEWEIGHTLOSEWIGHT


----------



## tincelw (May 7, 2019)

x30001 said:


> LOSEWEIGHTLOSEWEIGHTLOSEWIGHT


i want to loose weight but then ill be to skinny


----------



## x30001 (May 7, 2019)

tincelw said:


> i want to loose weight but then ill be to skinny


the tincelw paradox


----------



## manlet cUnt (May 7, 2019)

Trex bite strength crew pulling up whats good nikkas


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (May 7, 2019)

for the last fucking time association=/=causation


----------



## DrTony (May 7, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Human mandibular shape is associated with masticatory muscle force - Scientific Reports
> 
> 
> Understanding how and to what extent forces applied to the mandible by the masticatory muscles influence its form, is of considerable importance from clinical, anthropological and evolutionary perspectives. This study investigates these questions. Head CT scans of 382 adults were utilized to...
> ...


Congrats. That’s how posts should be - with proper citations ideally high profile journals like nature. It’s interesting. Will comment in a bit I am at work


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 7, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Thats because the masseter muscle is round like other muscles in your body so when you hypertrophy it or give it too much of a pump it makes your face look round and bloated.
> 
> Dont fall for the masseter hypertrophy meme boyos. Fillers/implants are the way to go.


it will only look bad on someone with a narrow mouthbreather skull, but it doesn't look bad at all on someone who has a wide, well developed skull.

It's not the masseter's fault that you look like a chipmunk, it's the fault of your narrow skull!


----------



## Deleted member 245 (May 7, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> it will only look bad on someone with a narrow mouthbreather skull, but it doesn't look bad at all on someone who has a wide, well developed skull.
> 
> It's not the masseter's fault that you look like a chipmunk, it's the fault of your narrow skull!


Cope. I have a wide skull. Masseter hypertrophy always looks like shit. Just google it and youll see abominations.


----------



## buflek (May 7, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Thats because the masseter muscle is round like other muscles in your body so when you hypertrophy it or give it too much of a pump it makes your face look round and bloated.
> 
> Dont fall for the masseter hypertrophy meme boyos. Fillers/implants are the way to go.


hyperthrophying the masseter muscles still looks better than having no jawline at all. it takes years to get masseters like mike mew or young brad pitt anyways, just stop when it gets too much


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 7, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Cope. I have a wide skull. Masseter hypertrophy always looks like shit. Just google it and youll see abominations.


Send examples tbh. The only bad looking ones have narrow cheekbones that get width mogged by the masseters.
And in theory the cheekbones will remodel as well after long enough time (and good nutrition).
It's not part of the study, but there are indicators that cheekbones become thicker as well when you chew:









And there seems to be little to no correlation between masseter strength and maxilla development/foreward growth, so many look garbage from the profile:


----------



## You (May 7, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Send examples tbh. The only bad looking ones have narrow cheekbones that get width mogged by the masseters.
> And in theory the cheekbones will remodel as well after long enough time (and good nutrition).
> It's not part of the study, but there are indicators that cheekbones become thicker as well when you chew:
> 
> View attachment 50542


I have that post saved on my computer too. I believe that chewing mastic gum is more legit than mewing


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 7, 2019)

never had so much traffic in one of my threads





Prepare yourself, @HailToTheKing, I'm coming for your mandible volume!


----------



## Eskimo (May 7, 2019)

DrTony said:


> Congrats. That’s how posts should be - with proper citations ideally high profile journals like nature. It’s interesting. Will comment in a bit I am at work


HEAD OF DOCTORS


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 7, 2019)

it is what it is, haven't I told you that?

Do you believe me now?


----------



## forwardgrowth (May 7, 2019)

Good fucking post


----------



## sorrowfulsad (May 7, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Thats because the masseter muscle is round like other muscles in your body so when you hypertrophy it or give it too much of a pump it makes your face look round and bloated.
> 
> Dont fall for the masseter hypertrophy meme boyos. Fillers/implants are the way to go.


chewing fucked my jaw up its way too round tbh


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 7, 2019)

You said:


> I have that post saved on my computer too.


_*The word is spreading *_


----------



## Heirio (May 7, 2019)

AHHHHHHHHHHH do i chew or not FUck


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 7, 2019)

Heirio said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHH do i chew or not FUck


yes, yes you chew.

comfort will be an unavoidable sacrifice














Just look at the mass differences, we are not talking about millimeters here, but _centimeters_


----------



## KrissKross (May 7, 2019)

But how is it that peopel have good faces and jaws without ever chewing or Mewing. Most peopel have the same diet these days yet there’s massive differences. Ask any model what Falim or Mastic is and they would look at you with utter confusion


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 7, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> But how is it that peopel have good faces and jaws without ever chewing or Mewing. Most peopel have the same diet these days yet there’s massive differences. Ask any model what Falim or Mastic is and they would look at you with utter confusion


I'm sure chewing on regular falim gum as a kid/teenager is a pretty common thing, also something like bruxism exists


also "without mewing? How do you know they aren't mewing? There will be a few outliners who have different lifestyles and habits than the rest


----------



## Cretinous (May 7, 2019)

this isn't news.

The reason there is still debate is this is clearly a "chicken vs egg" scenario, e.g which comes first?
Fundamentally, the problem here is that you are using this as evidence of "more use = bigger jaw" which in actual fact what this evidence shows is only that people with larger structures have larger muscles, which produce more force, which is kind of a "duh" thing. 

the association that you all want shown would require observing children over a long time span, 5 or 10 years.


----------



## CarlSagan96 (May 7, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Human mandibular shape is associated with masticatory muscle force - Scientific Reports
> 
> 
> Understanding how and to what extent forces applied to the mandible by the masticatory muscles influence its form, is of considerable importance from clinical, anthropological and evolutionary perspectives. This study investigates these questions. Head CT scans of 382 adults were utilized to...
> ...



I'll have to reply to this with my standard argument that correlation does not equal causation. A counterexample to this post's argument that I can think of immediately is that of Brad Pitt: large massetter muscles (at least in one older picture I saw of him) but still a shorter ramus and a jawline that looks much more like the one on the left in the image above (see "brad pitt profile view"). I doubt that starting a thorough chewing routine at the age of anyone on this website will have an effect on the development of the ramus. This is probably similar to testosterone in that it is correlated with certain facial and body features such as wider zygos, brow ridge, muscle mass and voice tonality (see Castor Semenya for an example of a female with high levels of testosterone during development, resulting in typical masculine features such as those listed). However, increasing testosterone at a later age won't lead to developing higher testosterone facial features such as wider zygos or a bigger jaw. 

PS: apologize in advance for any grammar/spelling errors, I'm in a rush rn


----------



## Extra Chromosome (May 8, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> for the last fucking time association=/=causation


^x10000
It happened to be that width correlates with force. In no way it was said in the paper that chewing will make your mandible or ramus bigger


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 8, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Thats because the masseter muscle is round like other muscles in your body so when you hypertrophy it or give it too much of a pump it makes your face look round and bloated.
> 
> Dont fall for the masseter hypertrophy meme boyos. Fillers/implants are the way to go.


cant you just chew to affect your face bones then once you get results let your masseters atrophy so they get smaller and you lose the rounded face look?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 8, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> this isn't news.
> 
> The reason there is still debate is this is clearly a "chicken vs egg" scenario, e.g which comes first?
> Fundamentally, the problem here is that you are using this as evidence of "more use = bigger jaw" which in actual fact what this evidence shows is only that people with larger structures have larger muscles, which produce more force, which is kind of a "duh" thing.
> ...


You didn't even open up the article

Quote:



> The influence of masticatory muscle action on the development of craniofacial morphology has received considerable attention in the dental literature (see review article by Pepicelli _et al_.1). *Since bone adapts to loads by remodeling to reach the optimal form to withstand them (Wollf’s law)2, it has been hypothesized that craniofacial skeletal form is largely determined by mechanical loading (e.g.3,4,5,6). This has been supported by many clinical and experimental studies.* Thus, an association exists between muscle cross-sectional areas, which are approximately proportional (excluding pinnate muscles) to force generation, and craniofacial morphology, as found by studies using a range of methodological approaches (e.g., finite elements, CT models, strain gauges)7,8,9,10,11,12. Accordingly, it was established that facial types are associated with bite force, i.e. brachycephalic pattern with strong bite force and dolichocephalic with weak bite force7,13,14.* Experimental studies show that the decreased functional demands on mandibles of animals fed a soft diet results in structural changes in the masticatory muscles15, as well as morphological alterations of the mandible, such as reduced size of the alveolar bone16,17,18.*


The reddit post on it that makes it a bit easier to read for ethniccels (like me), and lazycels (also me):


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 8, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> ^x10000
> It happened to be that width correlates with force. In no way it was said in the paper that chewing will make your mandible or ramus bigger


it literally says at the very beginning


----------



## Eskimo (May 8, 2019)

how do i chew for bones bro?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 8, 2019)

Eskimo said:


> how do i chew for bones bro?


training muscles=training bones

just chew hard shit bro. Mastic gum and stuff.


----------



## sloopnoob (Jan 24, 2020)

sorrowfulsad said:


> chewing fucked my jaw up its way too round tbh


when i was on a liquid only diet(didnt have time so made smoothies of all my meals and gulped it all down) my face looked way better now it looks so shit that I'm on a normal eating regiment again, I am gonna start blending my food again starting today


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jul 2, 2020)

Cretinous said:


> this isn't news.
> 
> The reason there is still debate is this is clearly a "chicken vs egg" scenario, e.g which comes first?
> Fundamentally, the problem here is that you are using this as evidence of "more use = bigger jaw" which in actual fact what this evidence shows is only that people with larger structures have larger muscles, which produce more force, which is kind of a "duh" thing.
> ...


over


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 2, 2020)

chewing over a year made my zygos visible


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jul 2, 2020)

alexjones said:


> chewing over a year made my zygos visible









How to get this under eye bulge?


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 2, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> How to get this under eye bulge?











Under-Eye Swelling: Causes, Symptoms, and Treatments


Having under-eye swelling is pretty common. It could be from a salty meal, a bout of crying, or too little sleep. It could also be due to a minor or more serious health condition. We discuss 10 causes and treatments for a swelling under the eyes.




www.healthline.com


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jul 2, 2020)

alexjones said:


> Under-Eye Swelling: Causes, Symptoms, and Treatments
> 
> 
> Having under-eye swelling is pretty common. It could be from a salty meal, a bout of crying, or too little sleep. It could also be due to a minor or more serious health condition. We discuss 10 causes and treatments for a swelling under the eyes.
> ...


Is it from his under eye area being forward grown or more fat in that area


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 2, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> Is it from his under eye area being forward grown or more fat in that area


dont know bro,im low iq ask ,@retard


----------



## hopelessphoenix (Jul 2, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> Is it from his under eye area being forward grown or more fat in that area


It’s from not sleeping. In that role he plays a cop who is distressed all the time so he probably didn’t sleep much to get into character. I have sleep apnea and I have those bags as well


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jul 2, 2020)

hopelessphoenix said:


> It’s from not sleeping. In that role he plays a cop who is distressed all the time so he probably didn’t sleep much to get into character. I have sleep apnea and I have those bags as well


I have bags but he doesn't really have bags his under eye area has a swollen look if you look at some pics of him you'll see it


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 2, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/finally-she-got-doxxed.162516/


----------



## hopelessphoenix (Jul 2, 2020)

I have the swollen type of bags that he has in the photo. Maybe it’s hereditary


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Sep 29, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Human mandibular shape is associated with masticatory muscle force - Scientific Reports
> 
> 
> Understanding how and to what extent forces applied to the mandible by the masticatory muscles influence its form, is of considerable importance from clinical, anthropological and evolutionary perspectives. This study investigates these questions. Head CT scans of 382 adults were utilized to...
> ...


Interesting


----------

